# my girl has pee squirts when she meets new people



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

She ends up getting so excited she pees about the size of a quarter on my guests! She is 4.2 months old.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> She ends up getting so excited she pees about the size of a quarter on my guests! She is 4.2 months old.[/B]



Mine used to do that also when they were really young. They get so excited
sometimes they can't help it, but it'll stop when your puppy gets older.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ask your guests not to touch her until she calms down and gets used to company. This may help.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My yorkie used to do this sooo bad. She just loves people and we don't get a lot of visitors so she would just be so excited when someone would come over and pay attention to her. I would put a little diaper on her when I knew people were coming over. I think she's pretty much grown out of this, but I wouldn't put it past her. LOL I think your baby will outgrow it too, especially if you have visitors often.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Bad news: She may NOT grow out of it. Little C is so ultra sensitive that she can pick up on bad vibes coming from strangers on the street outside the window and start leaking. We are still dealing with the whole mosquito net trauma from last week. I always tell people who come to my house to ignore her completely for at least 10 minutes and NOT to sit down or lean down or reach down. Any movement in her general direction will result in leakage when she's excited or afraid. It's really bad when her bladder is full...she has a hard time shutting it off. I always have to remember to never show it if I'm in a bad mood because she takes everything personally. Last night, I accidentally dropped a bowl full of food and it splattered everywhere. I was REALLY hungry and not thinking when I yelled out a not nice word. Little C was sitting on my jacket at the time. The jacket is now in the laundry and I had to go to work jacketless on the coldest day we've had yet this fall (currently at 38). I try really hard, but I cannot always be calm, happy, and in a good mood, so we will likely always have leakage issues. It's easier on me than it would be with someone who has carpet.

Oh, yeah, and Little C is two and a half years old.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy does this to! Every time she get's excited she start's to sprinkle pea. She doesn't mean it. She especially does it when guests come over. One time she sprinkled on my hubby's friend. I was so embarassed. Macy is 2. Now when guest come over I tell them not to pet her til she calm's down a little.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango still does this and he is almost 11 months old!







I hope he grows out of it.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella our yorkie does this to. peddles everytime







she also pees alittle at a time not one big one like summer she goes out and has this nice big pee and bella will pee like 2 to3 times in a 30 min period I'm having her ck next week she's getting fixed (7 mos old) she's always done this do you think it's a yorkie thing??? I'm thinking about keeping a diaper on her when she's in the house the little rat pee s alot ( still not house broke














husband says I'm going to wear the carpet out cleaning it all the time


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie (who is now 2) never did this, but Tilly (my new baby that is 5 months) does this and even does it when my husband or I get home. She's just so excited to see us.

I HOPE that she will outgrow it. I think most of them do.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is a dribbler too. She's almost a year old. I keep telling her that I will keep calling her "puppy" even if she outgows her "puppy habits." I've got my fingers crossed that she'll eventually outgrow it, but I'm not holding my breath (I'm holding paper towels actually).


----------

